# Persistent pupillary membrane iris to iris - D3A



## Golden:) (Jul 6, 2012)

I ran across a breeder who's upcoming dam has Persistent pupillary membrane iris to iris - D3A. What exactly is this? Should this disqualify her from breeding?


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I ran across this as well when looking for a breeder
This site explains it well
Persistent Pupillary Membranes in Dogs


----------



## Golden:) (Jul 6, 2012)

So does that mean a dog with D3A shouldn't be bred?


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

PPM's are considered a breeder option in Goldens. The ophthalmologist I go to considers them no big deal... Other breeds(basenjis for example) it is not ok to breed a dog with PPM's.


----------

